# "onMouseover" bzw so ähnlich :D



## kartofelbauer (15. Jun 2005)

moin ich bin neuling im bereich J2EE - JSP 

ich möchte eine navigationsleiste erstellen, die aus tabellen und text beseteht
die navigation ist auch schon eingeteilt und der text steht auch drin, jetzt möchte ich, das wenn ich mit der
maus über den text fahre dieser fett gedruckt wird und der link zu der aktuellen seite soll ebenfalls fett gedruckt sein

ist das mit jsp so überhaupt möglich ???
mit javascript wäre es ja kein problem aber ich möchte kein JS verwenden!

aber rein logisch müsst ich doch so vorgehen:

1. ein feld definieren, welches den bereich der aktion festlegt
2. wenn die maus über dieses feld fährt ---> schrifft fett
3. der link zur aktuellen page fett drucken


wie gesagt, ich bin neu in JSP... ich möcht nur wissen ob dies prinzipiell so funktionieren würde...
und wenn ja, ob ich tabellenspalten als "felder" definieren kann

danke für die hilfe und gruß


----------



## timomeinen (15. Jun 2005)

Das würde ich doch lieber mit CSS lösen.

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/index.htm

Timo


----------



## Gast (15. Jun 2005)

jsp ist serverseitig, was du vorhast ist clientseitig...


----------



## kartofelbauer (16. Jun 2005)

hmmm ja stimmt, denkfehler


----------

